# don't want to sound ungrateful



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't want to sound ungrateful, but that fat man in the red suit let me down this year. All I asked for was 100 extra feet. That son of a gun didn't bring it to me. I guess I am actually going to have to earn it. Maybe I will catch a good breeze one day.

Robert


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL He kinda ripped me off two I asked for good weather to go to the beach, but we got lakes in yard this morning. I think it takes more then the big fat man to help out in the area you were wanting lol. I dont think he specailizes in talent. But still hope your having a Merry Christmas!!!!CHEERS:beer:


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

lol..merry christmas..its raining here also:fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

LOL keep the wind to your back


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Its been raining here all nite and we *still* got a foot of snow on the ground. oh well thank the lord for beer :beer:


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

saltysurf don't feel bad. I live at the beach and my whole yard is a lake! I planned to go to Bass Pro today, if I can find somebody with a canoe to give me a lift to my car I might still have a chance!


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

*I got one....*

Hey Brandon, I'll paddle up the street and get you.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Kingfeeder, I would have settled for a couple of extra inches! Oh, different thread, sorry!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> Kingfeeder, I would have settled for a couple of extra inches! Oh, different thread, sorry!


Ya, that was the "That's what she said" thread...

Robert


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I see you read that one!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

lil red jeep said:


> I see you read that one!


Nah he's just married LOL


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Maybe he gave ya what ya wanted, You didn't specify how ya wanted to get it. He didn't leave ya a little Ark big enough for a tourney sinker did he?


----------

